# (almost) done bella bella quilt



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I stayed up until after midnight on Sunday getting the applique done on the center medallion...but was able to show it off at guild Mon. night! 
Applique is definitely NOT my thing, but I do think it came out pretty good. IIDSSM 

I've been thinking on it, and I think I may use more brown for a 5-6" border. I think it needs more, but think anything fancier than plain may distract/compete with the center. Thoughts? 










close-up of fussy-cut corners...










center medallion...


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW!!! That is Gorgeous. I am in AWE!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

That turned out just spectacular. I think you are right about the extra border. Right now it seems weak...another dark border would hold that all in!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is simply incredible! I hope you can post a big image when you're all done!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FABULOUS !!! yes, Id add the border too .......


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...that's FANTASTIC! I agree...a border is needed, but I'd go with a blue to match the blue in the medallion.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I am not much of a quilter so don't know what it needs but, that is fantastic!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

What is IIDSSM?


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

ELOCN said:


> What is IIDSSM?


If I do say so myself?


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful! That's a quilt to be proud of.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

jokey said:


> If I do say so myself?


You got it! Not sure if I made it up myself, but it looked good!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Super...yes, I'd agree w/more border but it's also nice just as is!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

That is absolutely stunning. You've done an incredible job.

I agree, a thicker solid border would help frame it.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Awe inspiring.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Amazing!! and beautiful.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! gorgeous


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

WoW! That quilt is amazing!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW! That looks incredible! Do you mind if I ask how long that took you to finish? I always stall out somewhere near the middle of a project, and then what should take me about a month turns into a year or more.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ashley, I think the wedges took maybe a combined 3 days... The top to this stage probably 3-4 weekends total.

I've now got plans for a border that need to be worked out in details. These should maybe take another weekend.

It shouldn't be too much longer, now.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I have to learn how to quilt.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Very beautiful!


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

VERY nice! How in the world did you piece that?
I just might use that design (in diff colors) to make a painted floor-cloth. "When I get caught up" !


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That is a fine example of paper-piecing! You actually sew the pieces to paper in the wedge formations, then after the wedges are all sewn together, you take the paper off.

The curves can't be described very well here, but you could always look for Nora McMeeking's book on Bella Bella quilts. (Or just google images and you'll see tons)


----------

